# VPS / Dedicated host recommendations?



## Millennium (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there

A friend of mine needs a new VPS host in the USA after his old host changed to VPS cloud and the response times are not very good now.

He has a number of sites he is hosting on a current VPS with the biggest site getting thousands of hits per day so fairly good bandwidth required! 

If anyone would recommend their current VPS host please post their name with a bit of info on why you would recommend them. They need to provide telephone based support, that is the only caveat. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 4, 2011)

I would _not_ recommend GoDaddy for VPS hosting. Cheap, but response is tad on the slow side under load.

Haven't used VPS level hosting at anyone else, just dedicated.


----------



## Millennium (Feb 4, 2011)

Well that's good because we can throw cheap dedicated servers into the mix too. So any recommendations for that would be great!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

we've had good experience running our mail server off honelive. very good pricing, good people there to talk to

the tpu web content servers are located at softlayer who are simply awesome


----------



## Millennium (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone got any experience of Hostgator?
Honelive look ok but once you add on the extras they aren't the cheapest


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

cheapest = worst

look at ovh if you want cheap servers with lots of bandwidth and tons of kids moving pr0n/warez/torrents on their boxes


----------



## Millennium (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm after something US based (this isn't for me btw). Canada might be ok 

Edit: MDDHosting - anyone have any impressions? I'm seeing some really good feedback but a couple of horror stories too.


----------



## Millennium (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump!

Also, looking for info on Knownhost and ServInt too. Knownhost look great if they would only answer their toll free sales line. And ServInt are a little pricy on all but the basic package...

...But if you recommend them we can look past all that 

ps for reference of others I'm getting these companies mainly from http://www.webhostingtalk.com/ which is quite a busy forum with some hosting company people posting directly.

I'm also currently considering Club Uptime. Opinions welcome!


----------



## Millennium (Feb 10, 2011)

In the end we went for Knownhost. I'll let you know how they are doing after a while, but initial impressions are very positive 

For unmanaged VPS linode were recommended highly but we needed manage.


----------

